# [solved] Source mit make compilieren und gcc optionen

## drakesoft

Hallo zusammen, ich müsste ein programm mit "make" compilieren und möchte es mit der gcc option -Os optimieren? wie mache ich das?

grüße

drakesoftLast edited by drakesoft on Sat Mar 28, 2009 4:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blu3bird

make, bzw. die Makefiles die make benutzt greifen (normalerweise) auf die Umgebungsvariable CFLAGS zu, d.h. die must DU einfach setzen.

```
export CFLAGS="-Os"

make
```

----------

## drakesoft

danke funktioniert perfekt.

----------

## Max Steel

Es sei noch dazu gesagt das man solche Sachen wie CFLAGS nur für den aktuellen Befehl setzen sollte.

Das geht dann einfch so:

CFLAGS="-Os" make

----------

## 69719

Oder auch

```

make CFLAGS=-Os

```

um es gleich dem make mitzuteilen.

----------

